# Architectural Scale Models



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It all started with a phone call. An architect calls and wants to know if I can sell Plexiglas cut to size. I say sure. So, he starts reading off a list of sizes that are very small. I was writing them down and after a bunch, I and told him it would take a while to figure out what the prices would be, and would call him back.

The sizes were like ¼" square by 3" long, 2" by 4", 1" by 4", and on and on. It seemed like a real waste of time to be cutting up all those tiny pieces. I called him and asked what they were for. He said he is making a model building, and would rather have it made than do it himself. So, he brings in a huge roll of plans for a multi level condominium to be set up in a sales office for pre construction sales.

The whole structure was an inner core of Plexiglas, and all the exterior was added to it. I pulled these pictures out of storage. The pictures below are from many years ago and aren't that good, but show some of what went into my first scale model. The scale is 1/8" = 1'-0". The model is over 30" tall.
.
This first picture shows the pieces assembled in just one vertical balcony assembly.
.








.
This picture is the first level front entrance roof.
.








.
This is the roof section.
.








.
A side elevation. There is a pack of cigarettes there to see the overall size comparison.
.








.
Front elevation.
.








.
Front elevation installed on the site plan with landscaping, set up in the sales office.
.








.
Side elevation installed on the site plan with landscaping, set up in the sales office.
.









It's not woodworking, but it was a project using a table saw and various woodworking tools. Thanks for looking.









 







.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. That appears to be a wonderful response to a real challenge. How long did it take to construct the model? Was the building actually built?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

HandToolGuy said:


> Thanks for sharing. That appears to be a wonderful response to a real challenge. How long did it take to construct the model? Was the building actually built?


The building was built, and like many beachfront condos in the 70's, it sold out. It was a challenge. I took high school mechanical drawing and drafting (good thing too) instead of wood shop...go figure who would know. From what I remember it took like 5-6 weeks.









 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's pretty detailed. Do you still do these? 
How old we're you when you did this?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> That's pretty detailed. Do you still do these?
> How old we're you when you did this?



Nope, haven't done one in a while. I did more, and I'll post some pics later. I was in my mid 20's.









 







.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm an Architect.
I've done smaller ones out of plexiglass, many many moons ago.
Tedious and a real portion of the architectural career for selling such projects. Some architects only specialize in doing these or renderings. I really never had the patients to do more models after the fact and I sell projects by renderings in isometric.
I also do colored elevations for for selling purposes.

But this is an art and generally used to sell larger projects.
Nice work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Da Aardvark said:


> Some architects only specialize in doing these or renderings.


The architect for this job did do renderings, which helped me do the model. This project was the impetus for him to use me to do quite a bit of wood work in his home. So, you never know where the work can take you.









 







.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Neat model. Classic look for the time. Did you just come across the pix? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice model. It must have been pretty tedious to make. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks tedious to do. Good job on it. I'd say its woodworking, just another avenue.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Have to say...It's not hard to see the hours (not to mention the headaches) adding up in that project. You were obviously a very patient, detail oriented guy in your youth. Very nice... You don't happen to have any pics of your old shop do you?


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

However you wanna call it, it is a job excellently done!


----------



## AirKingFS (Nov 6, 2012)

Amazing stuff. I wonder if there are people out there who do this for a living for big architecture firms? That'd be a great way to make a living.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

AirKingFS said:


> Amazing stuff. I wonder if there are people out there who do this for a living for big architecture firms? That'd be a great way to make a living.


It helped me make a living. Back when model making was viable work, there were very few shops in this immediate area that only did models. I only knew of two besides myself. They weren't limited to just architectural work, but would also do prototypical products for ad agencies. 

Some architects made their own models.









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

burkhome said:


> Have to say...It's not hard to see the hours (not to mention the headaches) adding up in that project. You were obviously a very patient, detail oriented guy in your youth. Very nice... You don't happen to have any pics of your old shop do you?



When it comes to detail work I consider myself still patient. My first shop was the floor of a second bedroom of a two bedroom apartment. Then came an upgrade to 160 sq. ft. Since then I've had shops up to 15,000 sq ft. There's been shop pictures posted along when involved with showing projects, but not a tour type.








 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

We want a build thread cab man.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

From what I recall of model building like that, I doubt he wants to do an encore'.
I did some in foam core, which is like a poster board but thicker with a (get this) foam core.
It was quick but not as detailed, but got the point across. You could lift the roof off and see a floor plan layout.
I don't have time or patients for that these days, and in what I design, it would rarely pay off from a time/effort standpoint.
Generally I'm doing residential remod or new.....but lately Architecture is a dead field, so I've resorted to other things (furniture building). 

Yeah, with the advent of computer graphics, many have opted to go over to a presentation that way. Even in bigger jobs. 
You can go "virtual" and walk through the building, and zoom back from any vantage point, but it's not like a model others can just walk up to and look while on permanent display.
Many model train dudes are doing complete displays with complete scenes and towns. Sorta down the same line of model making but copying a actual scene.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good work! One of our part timers at work builds those models. Apparently it's not good work anymore since he has a part time job.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

C-man, that is a *fantastic job* you did on that scale model. I know how difficult and time consuming that is. I'm sure that the architect was very happy with it.

I, too, went to college for Architecture, at Illinois Institute of Technology. In my 3rd year of classes, we were introduced to making scale models. Our initial ideas were constructed out of foam core, and then eventually, the finals were constructed with plexiglass, and some ornate metal extrusions that can be purchased at hobby stores. This was the first time since my childhood that I was able to work with many powered tools, from a tablesaw, to a mill, to form whatever we needed to make our projects. Our class was separated into 4-6 person teams, and each team would then design and build some structure. One team would do a stadium, another would do some sort of high-rise, etc. In the first semester, my team all decided that everyone should be included in all facets of the project. Early on, my team noticed that I had the skill/passion for the scale model portion, and basically let me take the reigns on it. I still had to do some calculations/drawings. We did real well on the project, but when 2nd semester came along, my team agreed with me to have me solely work on the model, and they would do the rest of the stuff needed. That was heavan to my ears. Needless to say, My model was the best of the second semester, and my teacher tried to line me up with a job in the scale model division for Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, which at the time was a very large architecture firm in Chicago. Unfortunately, They had just laid off 2/3 of their firm (in the recession in 91), so that didn't pan out.

I was majorly bummed, because I thought I found my calling in life..... I then talked to my wifes uncle, who was somewhat associated in the film business (he produced ALL of Princes music Videos), and he said that if I wanted, he could put in a really good word with some *special effects* studios out in California for me. He said that I would have to pick up and move out there, work for nothing, and bust my hump. After alot of consideration, I decided to just stay in the midwest, because I didn't want to give up everything I had here.

It was about 6 years later, once I bought my house, that I started up working with wood, once I had the time and money to do it.


----------



## ChiloquinRuss (Feb 25, 2008)

Still in the model business but now the clients demand less and the models are much smaller.:huh: Made from sintra pvc plastic but using lots of wood tools! Russ


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ChiloquinRuss said:


> Still in the model business but now the clients demand less and the models are much smaller.:huh: Made from sintra pvc plastic but using lots of wood tools! Russ


Some very cool models. Very innovative. Are the brick siding and roof panels hobby store stock?









 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome work, C-man. The other models are pretty cool too.

I imagine these things must be very time consuming and tedious.


----------

